# Velogames Fantasy Giro 2019



## Dogtrousers (10 May 2019)

League Name: CycleChat
League Code: 44935779

https://www.velogames.com/italy/2019/


----------



## rich p (10 May 2019)

Start a CC league and post the code? I doubt there's one already


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Start a CC league and post the code? I doubt there's one already


I have done so. 

League Name: CycleChat
League Code: 44935779
https://www.velogames.com/italy/2019/


----------



## Dayvo (10 May 2019)

Yep, me in, too.

Did it in haste, but I'm not very quietly *CONFIDENT*!


----------



## Milkfloat (10 May 2019)

Using the power of 'random' I am in.


----------



## Dayvo (10 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm clearly the best. It hasn't even started and I'm in first position.
> 
> Overall Rank: 1
> Season Rank: 1 of 5345



I think 'Rank 1/Season Rank' was a spelling mistake.


----------



## rich p (10 May 2019)

Blimey, my initial selections came to 180. 
Managed to whittle it down by picking a few knobheads.


----------



## Crackle (10 May 2019)

In - propping up the bottom probably, just above Dayvo.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Blimey, my initial selections came to 180.
> Managed to whittle it down by picking a few knobheads.


Wrong strategy. I always adopt a knobheads-first approach.


----------



## Dayvo (10 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Blimey, my initial selections came to* 180*.
> Managed to whittle it down by picking a few knobheads.



You should stick to playing darts, Rich! 

Just had a switch around, and I'm happier than I was, but I've still a few unknown (to me) riders in the team.


----------



## nickyboy (10 May 2019)

Ok I'm in. Not entirely sure what I'm doing..but I'm in it to win it


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 May 2019)

In..
there's another Cyclechat league in there, fyi


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 May 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> In..
> there's another Cyclechat league in there, fyi


Oh bum. Is there anyone in it do you know?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Oh bum. Is there anyone in it do you know?


Mike P...
team name Bramble Wheelers.

We have been playing since the start of the season..


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ho hum
> 
> Oh well we can always join both. What's the number of the other league?


Does anyone know Mike P?


----------



## Shadow (11 May 2019)

Entry confirmed.
That was rushed, now must go for my delayed ride!


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2019)

Just done thanks !


----------



## rich p (11 May 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Yep, me in, too.
> 
> Did it in haste, but I'm not very quietly *CONFIDENT*!


Thank God you've entered, Dave. I was a bit worried I might be last but at least that calamity is averted...


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2019)

I've never entered Velogames before. For now, everyone's teams are hidden. Do they become viewable once the deadline has passed?

I just want to have a laugh at @rich p selections


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2019)

Surprised how good Nibali was yesterday. I took a punt on him in my team so obviously happy with that. He looks on good form
I'm hopeful Landa is looking to peak in the third week cos he was awful


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Surprised how good Nibali was yesterday. I took a punt on him in my team so obviously happy with that. He looks on good form
> I'm hopeful Landa is looking to peak in the third week cos he was awful


https://www.velonews.com/2019/05/giro-ditalia/nibali-yates-needs-to-show-some-respect_493485
Just to spice it up a bit ! Nibali looked good in the tour of the Alps,he's up for this Giro.My only thing would be his team.Expect some attacks from him in the mountains though.Cant wait.
Might be better in the Giro thread ?


----------



## themosquitoking (12 May 2019)

Balls, I actually thought it started next Saturday. Just another in my long list of life cock ups


----------



## rich p (14 May 2019)

Long way to go but has @Crackle hit the front too early. 
He's pretty in pink but can he stay in la maglia rosa for the duration...


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2019)

Twirly? Burn bright, burn long, or something.


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> *Twirly*? Burn bright, burn long, or something.



Nice Liverpool ref there @Crackle ...isn't it something to do with off peak travel for seniors?

I know it ain't the punditry thread but I wonder if today's finish may be a bit difficult for my may Viviani? (assuming he doesn't go and headbutt someone in the sprint or whatever)


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Nice Liverpool ref there @Crackle ...isn't it something to do with off peak travel for seniors?


yep. They'd generally roll up at the bus stop and try to get on the bus closest to peak hour finishing, whereupon the driver says "tooearly love, get the next one". Just like Ackerman yesterday was tooearly with his sprint.


----------



## rich p (17 May 2019)

Who is Big black john, our new leader? Using CC names would be better imho.
It's tight at the top.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Who is Big black john, our new leader? Using CC names would be better imho.
> It's tight at the top.


I'm Caligula btw. I thought I'd go with an Italian themed name


----------



## Shadow (17 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Using CC names would be better imho.


Agreed.
Spot on, Rich.  (For once!)


----------



## Shadow (17 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Caligula


Remind me, what happened to him?!

And your team is based in Finland??!


----------



## Crackle (17 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Who is Big black john, our new leader? Using CC names would be better imho.
> It's tight at the top.


Looking at the rider selection I thought it was ptp but I'm not sure. I reckon he'd have had someone in the breakaway yesterday or he's slipping.


----------



## johnblack (20 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Who is Big black john, our new leader? Using CC names would be better imho.
> It's tight at the top.


Me, my Velogames name has been around for a lot longer than my CC.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 May 2019)

johnblack said:


> Me, my Velogames name has been around for a lot longer than my CC.


It was the 'big' that confused us !


----------



## johnblack (20 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> It was the 'big' that confused us !


A contradiction in terms


----------



## nickyboy (2 Jun 2019)

Well done to team Norbogaz and it's owner, tfc19, winners of the CC Giro league

I came with a late charge but fell 50 points short. Damn you race jury and relegation of Viviani........


----------



## tfc03 (4 Jun 2019)

Thanks Nickyboy for your congratulations. I've had about 20 goes at this and never come close so I feel quite chuffed. Alas I didn't make the top 3000 overall so we all need to pull our socks up!


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jun 2019)

Happy with mid table mediocrity. It's better than my usual crash n burn.


----------



## nickyboy (4 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Happy with mid table mediocrity. It's better than my usual crash n burn.



I fluked a good result. Somehow picked Nibali and Landa and pulled Hirt and Cataldo out of thin air who did good stage results. My mistake was choosing Viviani who I expected to do much better in his home tour. 
Never played Velogames before and it's good fun (I was rooting for Landa which is probably a first) so I'll give it another go


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jun 2019)

Unfortunately ASO cut up rough with velogames last year and threatened legal action so there wasn't a tdf one last year. Dunno about this.


----------



## rich p (4 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Unfortunately ASO cut up rough with velogames last year and threatened legal action so there wasn't a tdf one last year. Dunno about this.


ASOholes...


----------



## rich p (4 Jun 2019)

I faded to 4th I think.
Any idea how @Dayvo did? He's been suspiciously quiet...


----------



## Houthakker (4 Jun 2019)

Forgot about this. Just checked and I was 13/20. Thats a much better result than I usually manage!


----------



## Shadow (5 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> Any idea how @Dayvo did? He's been suspiciously quiet


Not sure what happened. Last time I saw him was on Stage 4.....loading up on pizza and pasta washed down with a flagon of Frascati!!!


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> I faded to 4th I think.
> Any idea how @Dayvo did? He's been suspiciously quiet...



You did

You and @Crackle went very quiet when we got to the mountains and my inspired picks started delivering the points


----------



## Crackle (5 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> You did
> 
> You and @Crackle went very quiet when we got to the mountains and my inspired picks started delivering the points


I picked the KOM, unfortunately that wasn't worth too much, one breakaway winner who was the same as the KOM winner, lost my sprinter, lost my outside GC man, picked an out of form GC fave, mistakenly put the wrong Ineos guy in instead of Sivakov and finished, par for the course for me, middle of the pack. You on the other hand top loaded your team with GC faves, so you were always gonna come good at the end and by your own admission, jammily picked a couple of others who you'd forgotten were in your team, still, you finished second, so fair play, I can't carp too much about your pure luck rather than calculashion.

Now Dayvo on the other hand.......I did suppress a snigger when I saw his team.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> Any idea how @Dayvo did? He's been suspiciously quiet...





Crackle said:


> Now Dayvo on the other hand.......I did suppress a snigger when I saw his team.




Oh ye of short (selective) memories .... 

But my team suffered this year, due to lack of research and too little time to guess well! 

My TdeF team will be much more _formidable_!


----------



## Crackle (6 Jun 2019)

Are we all in for the Dauphine?


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jun 2019)

Team Obelix is in. This may be rubbish even by my standards.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> Are we all in for the Dauphine?


I've joined and added my team. Missed the deadline for the Giro.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> Are we all in for the Dauphine?



What's the CC code, Crax?


----------



## Crackle (6 Jun 2019)

Dayvo said:


> What's the CC code, Crax?


Is it not the same? I dunno, I haven't picked my team yet. I'll have a look later.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jun 2019)

Dayvo said:


> What's the CC code, Crax?


There's this one 

League Code: 44935779

Which we used for the Giro. I created that but I'm afraid I may have stuck my size 12s in by creating it as there is apparently another CC league already in existence. But no one seems to know the code of that one.


----------



## johnblack (6 Jun 2019)

Not looking at the route, just going to go in blind.


----------



## Shadow (6 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> League Code: 44935779


This seems to work.

Team submitted. Heading for mediocrity again, in all likelihood. This is just a warm-up for Le Tour!

For those who take this more seriously, you might want to check your team again in a few days as Mr Velogames is likely to have added more to the riders list e.g. Mr Dumoulin


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jun 2019)

Here's the dauphine link https://www.velogames.com/dauphine/2019/leaguescores.php?league=44935779


----------

